# Grange Reptiles Reptile Night 17/09/2011



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello good people of RFUK

I am organising another Reptile Night (17/09/2011) at Grange Reptiles. It will be an exceptionally pleasing evening of good company, entertainment, food and drink and most important of all reptiles!

We will be running a raffle of course and there shall be great discounts through out the shop, on the evening.

Will work out the finer details as I go along, but keep it free in your diaries as it shall be a fantastic evening for all :2thumb:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome, i'll be there :2thumb:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll do my best to get there mate!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

if someone could remind me nearer the time, i'll try and get to this one

got alot on at the mo : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> if someone could remind me nearer the time, i'll try and get to this one
> 
> got alot on at the mo : victory:


 Yeah those rare normals take a lot of looking after :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Yeah those rare normals take a lot of looking after :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:.


ah, but are they rare 'normal' normals?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> ah, but are they rare 'normal' normals?



Or are they dinkers? :whistling2:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

alan1 said:


> ah, but are they rare 'normal' normals?


 Ooh, you should put a normal to a normal and see what comes out!! If you get stuck put a photo of the hatchling on the site and ask what morph your norm to norm pairing is! : victory:
Got anything special planned for next breeding season alan?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Royals are lame.... who cares if its pink! Its a royal!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AliV (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll be there - winning!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

AliV said:


> I'll be there -* winning*!


Pleasing :2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Will be having 10% off threw out the entire store on the evening :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Moodie said:


> Got anything special planned for next breeding season alan?


loads : victory:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello people of RFUK from India

For any one who is interested i will have pictures from my stay at Madras Crocodile Bank Trust (Rom Whitakers place) for people to look at on the 17th. (if i can be arsed might even talk about them)

Most notable of all these are, the pictures of various baby crocodiles!

Look forward to seeing you all when i am back

Dave


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

ah! I should be along then. This isnt after Hamm though.... And i dont get paid till end of sept! Oh dear.... nevermind, Ill try and make it regardless.

Dave, its been ages!!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

It is after Hamm, if it isn't then i will still be in India! 

Will have a word with Neil and try and sort a BBQ and some beers out, but if people can bring a little some thing thats always helps out (plus is makes Mr Crabs feel better :2thumb

Yeah should be a really good evening, i will bumble about chatting to people and no doubt offend some one with either corns or royals :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Will be good to see you sweet heart, as you said its been a very long time!

If any one needs any thing sexed or looked at feel free to bring it along : )

Would urge people to please not bring animals along tho if they know they have had mites, just makes things better for every one!

If any one has any ideas for this reptile night feel free to make suggestions!

See you soon people!!!


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah!! after Hamm, Definitely coming then!! 
Maybe i should Bring one of my bloods  Shes not particuarly interesting though haha. I want my dwarf retic now. 
Ill bring drinks! Hey Dave, ive long gone 18 now so if im down the grange more to pick up some snake grub we could poss arrange to meet up or go out. We'll see on reptile night


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Reckon its worth bringing my Kayaudi in case anyones interested in buying him? Or will Neil get the hump with people selling reps at his place?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

RoyalBlood said:


> Ah!! after Hamm, Definitely coming then!!
> Maybe i should Bring one of my bloods  Shes not particuarly interesting though haha. I want my dwarf retic now.
> Ill bring drinks! Hey Dave, *ive long gone 18 *now so if im down the grange more to pick up some snake grub we could poss arrange to meet up or go out. We'll see on reptile night


You telling me your old enough for me now babe? ; P


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Moodie said:


> Reckon its worth bringing my Kayaudi in case anyones interested in buying him? Or will Neil get the hump with people selling reps at his place?


No worries mate, will be fine :2thumb:


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> You telling me your old enough for me now babe? ; P


LOL. yes dave, yes I am. Got a boyfriend though ;P


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

doesnt matter, worse case scenario is id have to watch him cry for a little bit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like we could have our first reptile night wedding! I'm gonna buy a hat. Maybe a trilby. :2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

mate is all about the wedding hat!

There is;

The Raffle (with some amazing prizes)
10% off across the store
Reptile Crufts (all the usual categories)
BBQ with refreshments
and awesome company! 

Looking forward to seeing you and your reptiles this weekend :2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Wooo good start to the morning, eggs off our yellow tree monitors _(Varanus reisingeri)_


----------

